# Sensor Detector de Luz y Oscuridad - All in One



## MaMu

*Para los aficionados a la robótica experimental*

Como me han llegado varios mensajes privados acerca de la construcción de un detector de luz o de oscuridad, utilizando un LDR, decidí compartir el diseño sencillo de este útil circuito detector de luz y de oscuridad, ambos métodos en un mismo circuito.
Utilicé un cuádrupe operacional porque lo tenía a mano (siempre uso lo primero que encuentro, cada quien lo modifica a su gusto).
Este circuito es muy sencillo, no merece explicación de su funcionamiento, asumo a esta altura que el lector posee los conocimientos sobre LDRs y OPAMP necesarios. Solo hare mención de como calibrarlo:

1) Ajusten R3 a la mitad de tensión del divisor formado R3-LDR
2) Ajusten R1 y R2 para las sensibilidad de Luz y Oscuridad

Cualquier otro ajuste y/o modificación queda a criterio del lector.

Espero que les sea útil.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

muy buen aporte Mamu...ya nos tienes acostumbrados a eso.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Tambien se puede hacer un secillo detector luz oscuridad aprovechando el pin 4 del timer 555 poniendo este pin conectado a tierra mediante un LDR podemos tenerlo en ON o alto cuando no hay luz y su valor es casi un circuito abierto , al incidir la luz la resistencia baja a unos ohmios y puede llevar esta pata a tierra haciendo la salida igual a cero , en el circuito mostrado se puede detectar a elección la presencia o ausencia de luz mediante un interruptos conmutador de dos vias , aqui se muestra la activación de un astable sin embargo y amarrando adecuadamente los pines del 555 en su modo de comparador podemos tener salidas simples en ON o OFF segun la presencia o ausencia de luz


----------



## AlexIcarus

tambien pueden hacerlo de la sig manera:
con una transistor polarizado por divisor de voltaje.les dejo el diagrama y lo modifican segun sus necesidades y sus cálculos. Es mas económico (pienso yo) y mas facil de hacer por q los elementos no son nada dificiles de conseguir


----------



## AlexIcarus

ahh  se me olvido decir q en ves del relé, pueden conectar una R al colector de Q y esa señal enviarla a un SCR, o algo por el estilo, y q si lo hacen con un relé, no olviden poner el diodo de proteccion (para q no se joda el transistor) jeje. =).
saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123

No solo eso con un pic de los pequeños es posible detectar el paso de personas jugando con la sobra.
Basicamente se trata de hacer un filtro pasaba banda de unos pocos hercios.


----------



## kammateo

vee! esta bueno esto ... gracias compadres!


----------



## Tony2009

Estoy intentado realizar este circuito localizado en la red, sin embargo no encuentro información de como probarlo, o dicho de otro modo con que fuente de luz podría activarse, he utilizado una linterna, lámparas, etc. 
Quisiera utilizarlo para fotografiar rayos y fuegos artificiales básicamente.

Otra duda que tengo es con el CNY17, según el esquema tiene 6 patillas en este caso no se usan la 3 ni la 6 que es la base ¿es posible que esto sea un error?
gracias.


Mis conocimientos de electrónica son mínimos pero gracias a esta información localizada en otro foro, podeis haceros una idea del funcionamiento.
Los componentes además de los básicos son un fototransistro BPW77, transistores 2N3904 el IC555 y el CNY17.
La información facilitada es la siguiente:
La primera etapa del circuito está compuesta por el fototransistor y la resistencia variable para controlar la sensibilidad y una etapa amplificadora compuesta por dos transistores.
El pulso eléctrico se amplifica en la segunda etapa formada por un IC555 en configuración monoestable.

Aquí me surge una pregunta es si no es posible cambiar esta configuración para que el IC 555 se activase la cámara y pasado un tiempo la volviese a desconectar?

La última etapa del circuito esta formada por el optoacoplador, se trata de crear un filtro para aislar la conexión de la cámara del circuito y dispararla cuando se active el fototransistor inicial.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Tony 2009, aprovechando el gráfico deseo realizar un proyecto de secador de mano automatico y quisiera que me apoyes con algun circuito.
El circuito me puede servir 
gracias


----------



## sjuan

por casualidad, alguno de ustedes sabe que tipo de sensores son estos


----------



## gilig17

Hola, parece que son SFH7773, saludos


----------

